
The State of Venture Capital and the Internet - tbgvi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/20/the-state-of-venture-capital-and-the-internet/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
jeffrese
I hope PG reads this article, my Y Combinator application is in this field.

